# Is warp speed possible?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblo...t-to-tell-us-about.html?utm_source=feedburner


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I think I just met myself reading this article.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Where ever your at...there you are


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And that's why travel by tesseract is much more sensible and infinitely safer - unless, of course, you haven't entirely mastered the skill. Then it kinda hurts


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I just want to go back to 1985...that shouldn't be so hard.


----------

